
Developers accuse Apple of anti-competitive behavior with iOS 13 privacy changes - targonca
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/19/developers-accuse-apple-of-anti-competitive-behavior-with-its-privacy-changes-in-ios-13/
======
onyva
One of the best features of iOS currently is the reminder when an app has been
tracking your location, asking if to continue allowing. Hope Cook trashed that
“letter” and Apple will continue putting users first.

Using a phone is not an excuse to steal your data and etiquette for developers
should really be a priority, and violations should be punishable by law,
especially when users are misled and data has been used without explicit
permission.

Even so it should be illegal if the data accessed was not needed for the
declared purpose of the app.

UPDATED: spelling mistakes.

------
targonca
Hint: it's not actually "developers" per se, rather CEOs of data-siphoning
companies.

